# Bread Trays



## Polly (Mar 30, 2008)

I have managed to saw through one bread tray.
I have also cut it in half long ways! hope thats right?
I will do the other one tomorrow 
Now how do I use them???????
Do I just put one under each wheel when on grass as a percaution.
Or do I wait till I am stuck?????


----------



## Belgian (Mar 30, 2008)

Polly said:


> I have managed to saw through one bread tray.
> I have also cut it in half long ways! hope thats right?
> I will do the other one tomorrow
> Now how do I use them???????
> ...


Just put them under your front wheels (driving wheels) as precaution on wet grass or mud.
Or: glue them back together and hand them over at your bakery  LOL


----------



## wildandwelsh (Mar 30, 2008)

Polly said:


> I have managed to saw through one bread tray.
> I have also cut it in half long ways! hope thats right?
> I will do the other one tomorrow
> Now how do I use them???????
> ...



May I ask what on earth you are doing? Sounds very bizarre......


----------



## wildandwelsh (Mar 30, 2008)

Polly said:


> I have managed to saw through one bread tray.
> I have also cut it in half long ways! hope thats right?
> I will do the other one tomorrow
> Now how do I use them???????
> ...



GOT IT! I didn't read the message properly at all sorry.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Mar 30, 2008)

The best way is to use 4 bread trays. Cut the base out so that you leave a supporting rim around the edge. I use a Skil saw. 
Then place two of the tray bases back to back so that the most ridged sides are out. Then use lots of zip-ties to make 'em good and strong.
Works for me.


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 31, 2008)

Polly you are doing it right, If ground is suspect look for a better alternative, If none available drive onto them keeping your drive wheels as close to hard as poss, even if they sink in a bit they act like snow shoes and spread the load. Drive of in second lowish revs and don't stop untill all wheels are on firm ground, then go back to collect the trays.


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 31, 2008)

***** said:


> Much better to not put yourself in this position in the first place
> Stay off wet grass



But sometimes unavoidable, so best to be prepared.


----------



## lenny (Mar 31, 2008)

Could this be an alternative to bread trays?, I found it in a skip on a building site last week whilst working there. It's about 1 metre wide(could be cut down the middle(500mm) is durable plastic and very light. It's smooth on one side and serrated on the other and it cost nowt.







Yes, I'm a bit of a skip rat






I think It's some kind of Terram used by groundworkers, Patent applied for,  Hee Hee.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Mar 31, 2008)

***** said:


> I agree about using 4, but from my experience, I would put one under every wheel as even the rear non drive wheels can sink in




On that basis, I would suggest using 8 trays to start off with - 

But they do work and that's the real point of the exersize. Have you seen the price of the so-called proper things that the off road boys use? Try over £100 notes each - now that really is funny


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Mar 31, 2008)

lenny said:


> Could this be an alternative to bread trays?, I found it in a skip on a building site last week whilst working there. It's about 1 metre wide(could be cut down the middle(500mm) is durable plastic and very light. It's smooth on one side and serrated on the other and it cost nowt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only way is to try it out (unfortunately) Looks like it may well do the trick - Nothing like a bit of Skip Licking, is there?


----------



## lenny (Mar 31, 2008)

baloothebear said:


> The only way is to try it out (unfortunately) Looks like it may well do the trick - Nothing like a bit of Skip Licking, is there?



LOL, I like that one(skip licking). You must admit ,It's not easy passing a skip without having a little sniff inside, is'nt it?


----------



## Polly (Mar 31, 2008)

managed to cut the bread tray up today.
no it as not taken me all day (still of work School hols i beleive they call it ha ha)
I have been doing other womens jobs like mending my shower door  YES 
like putting the things  ( don't know what some of these things are called)back that came out of the garage in the same way. You know !!!
don't tidy it up as you can never find what you are looking for .
Internet as been down most of the evening.
Son as been around looking for something in the garage (I held my breath). 
His solution for weekend if I go and watch our George race is we will go down the bottom and then open the bottom gate. Spoil sport i want to try my bread trays out.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Apr 1, 2008)

Polly said:


> managed to cut the bread tray up today.
> no it as not taken me all day (still of work School hols i beleive they call it ha ha)
> I have been doing other womens jobs like mending my shower door  YES
> like putting the things  ( don't know what some of these things are called)back that came out of the garage in the same way. You know !!!
> ...




 - hope you remembered to white-wash the coal as well, take the Whippets for a walk, take in the Washing, get bath in front of t'fire... 

(Editor's note - You're going to Hell for this Post)


----------



## Polly (Apr 1, 2008)

*women's work!!!!!!!!!!!*

thanks!!!!!!!

Been to Ikea tonight (I could have watched football instead) like ikea's flat packs as you don't end up with a load of nuts and bolts (screws) left over.

Decided to go and watch our George at weekend.
This is our George 9 not bad for 6years old


----------



## t&s (Apr 1, 2008)

sounds like they might be usefull in norway as snow shoes cable ties round your ankles to keep them on .
or put the ground in the oven on 180 and hope the snow melts and the ground goes hard then with a nice crust on it you could then use them to get out of the rut you are in 
no offence ment


----------



## Polly (Apr 1, 2008)

http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj208/simmutch/Picture030.jpg

http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj208/simmutch/Picture056.jpg
http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj208/simmutch/georgetshirtb.gif
http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj208/simmutch/Picture062.jpg

http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj208/simmutch/Picture068.jpg


----------



## Polly (Apr 1, 2008)

No offence taken Had a chuckle


----------



## t&s (Apr 1, 2008)

Polly said:


> http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj208/simmutch/Picture030.jpg
> 
> http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj208/simmutch/Picture056.jpg
> http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj208/simmutch/georgetshirtb.gif
> ...



nice to be young takes me back to my biking days 1965 poor old man now
diffrent bikes but we used to watch scrambling then


----------



## t&s (Apr 2, 2008)

Belgian said:


> Just put them under your front wheels (driving wheels) as precaution on wet grass or mud.
> Or: glue them back together and hand them over at your bakery  LOL


WHATS LOL MEAN ? 
help an old man understand i may be missing something


----------



## Trevor (Apr 2, 2008)

t&s said:


> WHATS LOL MEAN ?
> help an old man understand i may be missing something


LOL means lot of laughs T&S LOL


----------



## lenny (Apr 2, 2008)

Trevor said:


> LOL means lot of laughs T&S LOL



This old man thought it meant..Laugh Out Loud, never mind ,means the same thing


----------



## Trevor (Apr 2, 2008)

lenny said:


> This old man thought it meant..Laugh Out Loud, never mind ,means the same thing



Or lots of love, mmmmmmmmmmm
I think you may be right Lenny


----------



## t&s (Apr 2, 2008)

Trevor said:


> LOL means lot of laughs T&S LOL



i like these friendly short cuts
i do not think anyone here would use these short terms to mean any thing other than a friendly gesture 
but be warned it might mean something else to a youngster who is viewing this site 
i only asked as i heard on the radio today the kids use these shortend type of letters on there bebo and other sites like it and there meanings are not the same as we old folk might want them be 
cheers terry


----------



## Trevor (Apr 2, 2008)

t&s said:


> i like these friendly short cuts
> i do not think anyone here would use these short terms to mean any thing other than a friendly gesture
> but be warned it might mean something else to a youngster who is viewing this site
> i only asked as i heard on the radio today the kids use these shortend type of letters on there bebo and other sites like it and there meanings are not the same as we old folk might want them be
> cheers terry


Well i know we are well off the topic now sorry but here is one more, IMHO, in my honest opinion


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Apr 3, 2008)

Trevor said:


> LOL means lot of laughs T&S LOL



My favorite is ROTFALMBO = Rolling On The Floor And Laughing My B*****s Off - but then I'm a vulgar little toad


----------



## Trevor (Apr 3, 2008)

baloothebear said:


> My favorite is ROTFALMBO = Rolling On The Floor And Laughing My B*****s Off - but then I'm a vulgar little toad


I could never work that one out Cheers


----------



## tresrikay (Apr 3, 2008)

lenny said:


> This old man thought it meant..Laugh Out Loud, never mind ,means the same thing



And I thought it meant, Like Our Lenny


----------



## tresrikay (Apr 3, 2008)

Two more, SNAFU.......... situation normal all F*****d up, and WOFTAM........waste of F******g time and money.


----------



## Polly (Apr 3, 2008)

I thought LOL was someones mrs.
don't laugh
On tuesday a friend gave me a magazine and guess what was in it.
TEXT SHORTHAND

LOL     Laughing out loud/lots of love
HRU     How are you?
THX     Thanks
GR8     Great
ASAP   As soon as possible
CU@    See you at .....
NX WK  Next week
IL B L8  I'll be late
IYKWIM  if you know what I mean
SRY     Sorry
RUOK   Are you ok?
T2UL   Talk to you later.

Not a swear word in them
but what a coincidence


----------



## Belgian (Apr 3, 2008)

*Hi*

Hi Polly 
HRU had lot of LOL + UR breadtrays It was GR8, SRY I IYKWIM RUOK ?
I'm not. T2UL ASAP 
(the rest I'll ask my grandson)


----------



## t&s (Apr 3, 2008)

*what*

i think i will stick to english even with my bad spelling its easier to remember


----------



## Polly (Apr 3, 2008)

I can't do anything for laughing Belgium.
Trouble is I didn't understand the majority ok all  of what you have said.


Don't know it this is good news but i am going down stafford/Rugely way (about 70mls) Saturday afternoon till sunday to watch our georgeeeeee race. Trouble is he will be wanting to sleep in my gladys(m/h) so we will have a late night and I will have to share my choclate good job he's only 6 or i would have to share the wine


----------



## Belgian (Apr 3, 2008)

t&s said:


> i think i will stick to english even with my bad spelling its easier to remember



Sorry Terry, could stand the temptation (I don't understand it either) 
In Dutch it is even worse. W8MR


----------



## Trevor (Apr 4, 2008)

M8 = mate


----------

